# Inkbird IBT-6XS or Inkbird IBT-4XS



## GUT388 (Mar 16, 2021)

I am in need of a new meat thermometer my other one crapped the bed. I've done a lot reading on many different kinds and I have it down to Inkbird IBT-6XS or Inkbird IBT-4XS but if there both the same in quality I rather go with the 6 probe port. So I am just wondering what is everyone's thought between them.. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2021)

I have the IBX-6SX it works great for me I get the signal threw 3 walls.




__





						Turkey Spinning
					

Weather finely gave a nice enough day to cook outside. Small 10 pound bird for Sunday family dinner Rubbed with a Touch of Cherry available at Lowes  Fixed up with my Inkbird IBT 6XS  This worked out better then I thought   Held around 375 °F  Waiting for our kids to join us   Left overs for...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie 
I used it doing that bird


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 16, 2021)

I have the 4 probe, works great.


----------

